# Titanium sheet and tubes and welding.



## HAuCl4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Some client insists that he wants a reactor and some pipes custom made from titanium 1/4 inch thick or so. I have tried to talk him out of it and use cheaper materials to no avail.

I've never worked with the stuff on the scale he wants. I understand welding it is very difficult and specialized. Any recommendations or links to source this stuff or specialized builders in the U.S.?. Cheers.


----------



## rusty (Jun 15, 2012)

HAuCl4 said:


> Some client insists that he wants a reactor and some pipes custom made from titanium 1/4 inch thick or so. I have tried to talk him out of it and use cheaper materials to no avail.
> 
> I've never worked with the stuff on the scale he wants. I understand welding it is very difficult and specialized. Any recommendations or links to source this stuff or specialized builders in the U.S.?. Cheers.



I would recommend that you purchase a square wave tig machine with HF ( high frequency start ) this way your not contaminating the weld zone. Follow some of the welding techniques from these youtube videos.

http://www.youtube.com/results?q=we...t=ubuntu&channel=fs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1


----------



## Lou (Jun 15, 2012)

Our big reactors and heat exchangers in our glass system are titanium. I can recommend a vendor to do your work.


----------



## publius (Jun 15, 2012)

Contact the American Welding Society at 550 N.W. LeJeune Road, Miami, Florida 33126
Phone: 800-443-9353 or 305-443-9353


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I found a local shop that can do it. I only have to import the metal now, if I get a down payment from the client.


----------

